# Case/ Mc Cormack hitch codes ?



## Zimmer (Feb 27, 2016)

Just stumbled on this forum.

I have a McCormick Mc105 which is the same tractor, I believe as a Case International Mx100c.

The issue is the lift code, which I think is the load sensors.

The display flashes 5 then 1 or is it 1 then 5 

If I disconnect both lift arm pin sensors, then the "1" disappears and the only error is 5.
If I reconnect the RH pin, then the error remains as 5, but if I reconnect the LH pin, then the 1 returns and flashes alternately 5 then 1.


Any ideas or help appreciated.

Also the actual lift "jitters" when I lower it.


----------

